# October '08 Photo Challenge - "Portraits"



## TwistMyArm

Hi everyone, 

Alright, it's time to start recycling some old challenge themes. "Portraits" was probably my favorite challenge from way back when it seemed like just about everyone took part. I think we can double the number of photos this time around tough (just don't ask me how many photos there were the first time). I will tell you this much though the winner of the last Portrait challenge was CrazyAva. Her winning photo can be found here (*Warning: May not be safe for work*) http://thephotoforum.com/gallery/files/96-200406-CrazyAva.jpg

For all those who wish to participate in this challenge please take a moment to read through the following: 

- The deadline for submissions is Oct 31
- The image can be no larger then 150KB*
- Include your forum username when submitting
- The submitted photo must be in the form of a .jpg
- Please keep your photo anonymous (no distinguishing watermarks, and no photos that have been posted previously on the forum)
- Submit no more than one photo
- If you wish you may include a title when submitting your photo (please use no special characters)
- The form must also be included when submitting the photo
- The forum Admins and Moderators reserve the right to exclude or remove any photo solely at their discretion
- The forum Admins and Moderators reserve the right to decide the winner of the photo challenge
- All submitted photos will be posted in a new thread within the first week of the following month

.........Copy and Paste this into your submission email...........................
*ThePhotoForum.com Username:*
**Photo Title (optional):*
*Is the photo 150KB or less? Y/N*
*Is the photo a jpeg? Y/N*
*Has this photo been posted before? Y/N*
*Please submit only one photo per challenge.*
*Please enter your email subject as "Oct '08 Challenge Submission"*
*Please ensure that the attached photo is named the title you wish it to have otherwise the title will not be used.
.......................................................................................................

Please email your photo to photochallenge@thephotoforum.com and remember to enter the subject as indicated.

All photos must include the form when submitted. Just copy and paste it into your email. This will ensure that no mistakes are made when photos are submitted and therefore, hopefully, no photos are excluded. If the form is not included in the submission email the photo will not be included in the challenge gallery and voting process. 

There is more important information regarding rules and procedures located in the FAQ section. We highly recommend that you take the time to read these FAQs. 
Good luck to everyone and have fun with this challenge!

*150KB will be taken as the size on disk and not the actual file size. Also some email programs consider 1KB=1000Bytes as oppposed to 1KB=1024Bytes. When these programs calculate attachment size they will often read larger then they actually are. To be safe we recommend a target size of about 140KB so that once sent it does not go over 150KB.


----------



## Miranda

Do I copy and paste the pic or attach it?


----------



## GTHill

Miranda said:


> Do I copy and paste the pic or attach it?



Just attach it. Good luck!

GT


----------



## Battou

This could be a challenge, I'll see what I can do.


----------



## DeadEye

This I think will be a good one.  Good Luck to all.


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes

portraiture is HARD...


----------



## dwol

This is going to be awesome! Woot! hehe


----------



## Big Bully

OOOOH I know I can do this one.. WOOHOO!


----------



## Psalm23

I don't have a digital SLR just yet.  Can I use my regular digital camera?


----------



## GTHill

Psalm23 said:


> I don't have a digital SLR just yet.  Can I use my regular digital camera?



You can use a pinhole camera if you like, as long as you can get it to the site in electronic format, you are good to go. Heck, I've seen some cell phone camera shots way better than I can do with $5k in camera... ug..

GT


----------



## dwol

> I've seen some cell phone camera shots way better than I can do with $5k in camera... ug..



haha, dang!


----------



## maulrat

GTHill said:


> Heck, I've seen some cell phone camera shots way better than I can do with $5k in camera... ug..
> 
> GT


 
whoa.  since when did Hasselblad start making cellphones?


----------



## MOK

amazing


----------



## Kittyy

*README!*

*NOTICE: Whoever is receiving all these emails, please delete "Oh Be Joyful" sent by **metroid_or_inuyasha@hotmail.com**. I submitted that picture by accident. It is much too large for the competition. "Oh Be Joyful" and "When The Toothfairy Comes" are both the same photo and they are both by me. Thank you!*


I'm anxious to see the other pictures. I sent mine in as "When The Toothfairy Comes".

Good luck to all of you!


----------



## Big Bully

Kittyy said:


> *README!*
> 
> *NOTICE: Whoever is receiving all these emails, please delete "Oh Be Joyful" sent by **metroid_or_inuyasha@hotmail.com**. I submitted that picture by accident. It is much too large for the competition. Thank you!*
> 
> 
> I'm anxious to see the other pictures. I sent mine in as "When The Toothfairy Comes".
> 
> Good luck to all of you!


 

Honey, your photo just got dqed by your above statement. You can't tell which photo is yours.


----------



## Kittyy

Big Bully said:


> Honey, your photo just got dqed by your above statement. You can't tell which photo is yours.


 
I sent the real one in. The first one I sent in "Oh Be Joyful" was 2.4mg. The one I just sent, which is the same photo, is 54k.

They're both the same photo, and they're both by me.

I really liked that picture. I was hoping to do good with it. Can I send it in once more?


----------



## chunkybaby

Can someone please tell me how I get a 17.2M sized picture to a less than 150kb picture so I can enter this month's competition??? I played around with the sizing in Photoshop and ended up with a picture that could fit on the head of a pin...obviously not the way it's done I gather. 

Any help would be swell.


----------



## dwol

Hello, Im not sure if this will work, but in photoshop if you just make the image smaller to 800x600 or similar size and then save it as a jpeg with a qualtiy setting of 12 (maximum).  Hopefully that should work, if not, try a different quality setting. 

Good Luck!


----------



## chunkybaby

Thank you so much for the help. I am going to try your suggestion tonight. Hopefully that will do the trick.


----------



## pez

At 800 wide, your image will need to be saved at a lot higher compression than 12 (lower number), if there is much detail in the image.


----------



## dwol

Ah right, is this in photoshop? 

hmm 12 would be the best quality for me :S 

1-4 Low, 
5-7 Medium, 
8-9 High, 
10-12 Maximum.

Anyways, just have a fiddle Chunkybaby, im sure you can work it out


----------



## pez

Yep, to get a 800 size image down to <150k, I often have to throtle it down to 8 or so on the quality scale in PS.


----------



## tmorin

Just entered my first one in here a coupple days ago hopefully going to do pretty good


----------



## TwistMyArm

dwol said:


> Hello, Im not sure if this will work, but in photoshop if you just make the image smaller to 800x600 or similar size and then save it as a jpeg with a qualtiy setting of 12 (maximum).  Hopefully that should work, if not, try a different quality setting.
> 
> Good Luck!



800x600 is good, but if you're using PS, just use the "Save for Web" option. It'll change it to 72dpi and you'll be able to keep the quality fairly high. If you reduce the quality too much you'll see artifacting.


----------



## TwistMyArm

Kittyy said:


> I sent the real one in. The first one I sent in "Oh Be Joyful" was 2.4mg. The one I just sent, which is the same photo, is 54k.
> 
> They're both the same photo, and they're both by me.
> 
> I really liked that picture. I was hoping to do good with it. Can I send it in once more?





Big Bully said:


> Honey, your photo just got dqed by your above statement. You can't tell which photo is yours.





Kittyy said:


> *README!*
> 
> *NOTICE: Whoever is receiving all these emails, please delete "Oh Be Joyful" sent by **metroid_or_inuyasha@hotmail.com**. I submitted that picture by accident. It is much too large for the competition. "Oh Be Joyful" and "When The Toothfairy Comes" are both the same photo and they are both by me. Thank you!*
> 
> 
> I'm anxious to see the other pictures. I sent mine in as "When The Toothfairy Comes".
> 
> Good luck to all of you!



Meg's point was that you indicated which photo you had submitted by including the title, actually both titles.  

Since the second title is too obvious your photo will be removed. If you have another photo you wish to submit, you may...just don't announce it here.


----------



## rom4n301

how come there arnt any prizes for contest anymore???


----------



## ViceOfFire

Portraiture is indeed hard.  And rom4n301, I'd say there aren't prizes because maintaining the site itse;f takes enough time and effort, and there is no real tradeoff when giving out prizes, so the expenditure wouldn't be justified, if that makes sense.


----------



## Big Bully

TwistMyArm said:


> Meg's point was that you indicated which photo you had submitted by including the title, actually both titles.
> 
> Since the second title is too obvious your photo will be removed. If you have another photo you wish to submit, you may...just don't announce it here.


 

Yeah I guess I should have explained that better. My bad. :blushing:


----------



## TwistMyArm

rom4n301 said:


> how come there arnt any prizes for contest anymore???



Unfortunately we just haven't been able to find a company willing to sponsor the challenge.


----------



## Jeremy Lim

So excited for this.  Thanks for putting this together!


----------



## DReali

Hi all, 
I just joined today and had a few queries about entering this competition. First of all is there a limit to the size of the photo submitted (does it have to be less than 150Kb?).....and secondly, do i copy and paste the photo to the e-mail AND attach it or do i just pate it in there?
Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Jeremy Lim

Based on my understanding, yes it has to be smaller than 150KB (file size on disk) and you should attach it to the email.


----------



## Kittyy

You're not allowed to post the title of your photo? I must have missed that somewhere.


----------



## DReali

Jeremy Lim said:


> Based on my understanding, yes it has to be smaller than 150KB (file size on disk) and you should attach it to the email.


Cheers Jeremy! And Kittyy, as far as I understood the title is optional


----------



## clbowie

TwistMyArm said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Alright, it's time to start recycling some old challenge themes. "Portraits" was probably my favorite challenge from way back when it seemed like just about everyone took part. I think we can double the number of photos this time around tough (just don't ask me how many photos there were the first time). I will tell you this much though the winner of the last Portrait challenge was CrazyAva. Her winning photo can be found here (*Warning: May not be safe for work*) http://thephotoforum.com/gallery/files/96-200406-CrazyAva.jpg
> 
> For all those who wish to participate in this challenge please take a moment to read through the following:
> 
> - The deadline for submissions is Oct 31
> - The image can be no larger then 150KB*
> - Include your forum username when submitting
> - The submitted photo must be in the form of a .jpg
> - Please keep your photo anonymous (no distinguishing watermarks, and no photos that have been posted previously on the forum)
> - Submit no more than one photo
> - If you wish you may include a title when submitting your photo (please use no special characters)
> - The form must also be included when submitting the photo
> - The forum Admins and Moderators reserve the right to exclude or remove any photo solely at their discretion
> - The forum Admins and Moderators reserve the right to decide the winner of the photo challenge
> - All submitted photos will be posted in a new thread within the first week of the following month
> 
> .........Copy and Paste this into your submission email...........................
> *ThePhotoForum.com Username:*
> **Photo Title (optional):*
> *Is the photo 150KB or less? Y/N*
> *Is the photo a jpeg? Y/N*
> *Has this photo been posted before? Y/N*
> *Please submit only one photo per challenge.*
> *Please enter your email subject as "Oct '08 Challenge Submission"*
> *Please ensure that the attached photo is named the title you wish it to have otherwise the title will not be used.
> .......................................................................................................
> 
> Please email your photo to photochallenge@thephotoforum.com and remember to enter the subject as indicated.
> 
> All photos must include the form when submitted. Just copy and paste it into your email. This will ensure that no mistakes are made when photos are submitted and therefore, hopefully, no photos are excluded. If the form is not included in the submission email the photo will not be included in the challenge gallery and voting process.
> 
> There is more important information regarding rules and procedures located in the FAQ section. We highly recommend that you take the time to read these FAQs.
> Good luck to everyone and have fun with this challenge!
> 
> *150KB will be taken as the size on disk and not the actual file size. Also some email programs consider 1KB=1000Bytes as oppposed to 1KB=1024Bytes. When these programs calculate attachment size they will often read larger then they actually are. To be safe we recommend a target size of about 140KB so that once sent it does not go over 150KB.


 


Kittyy said:


> You're not allowed to post the title of your photo? I must have missed that somewhere.


 


:mrgreen:


----------

